# suffering with IBS since childhood



## whatyagonnado (Apr 28, 2010)

i've been a sufferer of IBS for as long as i can remember. up to the age of 17 i was in and out of hospital, they never really treated the condition but just gave me medication and sent me home. i've come to the stage in my life now where i cant tolerate it anymore. its gone beyond a joke. for instance before i have anything to eat im a size 12, 30 minutes later my stomach has swollen up to 2-3 inches. it has gotten to the stage now where i dont eat in front of people or i have to wear really bag clothes







living with this condition for pretty much the last 25 years has taking its toll on me especially when it comes to meeting men. this condition just lowers your self esteem and confidence. i dont know what to do anymore.ANY ADVICE


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well we may need more info before we offer any advice. So please tell us what are your worst symptoms and what have you tried already to manage them?


----------

